# My dog *HATES* my new puppy. HELP!



## pupperlove (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a one year old (like just turned one last month) American Eskimo. He's never been aggressive towards other dogs in public, but he does bark at males. Because of this, I decided that getting a female would be a better idea, so I got a 9 week old female Husky pup.

I didn't expect him to be thrilled, and I did assume it would take time for the two of them to adjust to get along, but I was NOT prepared for the way he acted when I walked in the door with her. I had my friend carry her inside for me so I could deal with him, and he instantly went off. I picked him up and calmed him down and we held the dogs and let them sniff one another, and he started growling and barking and basically acting like he wants to kill her. She didn't do anything in response and seemed more shaken than anything. I quickly separated the two of them and took her to my bedroom, shut the door, let her adjust to the changes that she was going through, ect. 

Later that evening, I put my American Eskimo in his kennel. She was lying on my bed asleep at the time. I was in the next room talking to someone when I heard snarling. The Eskie had figured out how to open his cage and had ran in and jumped on the pup. He didn't hurt her, and my sister and I sat between the two of them and switched off petting one then the other and had both of them pretty calm. At one point, he started to growl a little but stopped with a firm "no!" He sniffed her butt and sniffed her a little more but still seemed tense.

She slept in my bedroom so that I could wake up to take her potty. He slept in his crate, which is where he has always slept at night. This morning, he was still behaving aggressively towards her. 

I've seen a lot of people saying that they had similar experiences and that after a few weeks, the dogs started to adjust to one another, but nobody ever says what steps they took to solving the problem. I need some advice on how to approach this issue.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

@Sled dog hotel gave me great advice when this happened to me and I've tagged them for you. I made sure that my older dog had time away from my puppy and stopped her from bothering him. She is a yorkie and was relentless! He never hurt her, but made it clear she was not to get in his space. They are now 5 and 7. She still sometimes tries to get him to play and off lead she follows him around. He just ignores her. He is the one that is great with dogs outside and it was a shock that he hated her so much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pupperlove said:


> I have a one year old (like just turned one last month) American Eskimo. He's never been aggressive towards other dogs in public, but he does bark at males. Because of this, I decided that getting a female would be a better idea, so I got a 9 week old female Husky pup.
> 
> I didn't expect him to be thrilled, and I did assume it would take time for the two of them to adjust to get along, but I was NOT prepared for the way he acted when I walked in the door with her. I had my friend carry her inside for me so I could deal with him, and he instantly went off. I picked him up and calmed him down and we held the dogs and let them sniff one another, and he started growling and barking and basically acting like he wants to kill her. She didn't do anything in response and seemed more shaken than anything. I quickly separated the two of them and took her to my bedroom, shut the door, let her adjust to the changes that she was going through, ect.
> 
> ...


My Malamute really didn't like my Mal/husky mix when she come home either and was really hostile to her but gradually they become absolutely fine and shes 8 now hes nearly 11 and they are best of friends, in fact she probably is the boss if anything.

Its not unusual for dogs to growl at a new pup when they first come home or approach, Its usually just a way of putting boundaries in place and ensuring that puppy is going to mind their manners and show some respect for their space and get some peace its a verbal communication. Sometimes they will even show teeth or air snap and even lunge and chase the pup off, especially if the pup doesn't take any notice of the initial growling warning. As long as the pup doesn't seem really scared, or there is no real intent to harm the pup it usually does sort itself out and then you see the older dog doing things like allowing the pup to sleep or lay near them, and finally they will usually start to play with the pup and allow more access.

Its usually a good idea not to over fuss the pup or make a big deal about their presence either and try to keep the older dogs routine as normal as possible. Supervise all interaction and separate until both have calmed down if things do start to seem to be getting a bit over the top and then re-introduce when calmer under supervision
I normally watch things like feeding time too and establish a forever place and position to eat from the start, and don't allow any eyeing up of each others food or approaching each others bowls even when empty, bowls up and away out of it before allowing them free access together and supervise feeding times. I would also watch things like toys and long lasting treats especially high value ones at the moment too especially if he is the sort of dog who can get possessive over things and resource guard in general, and also watch when they tend to be in confined spaces and things that tend to get them hyper exciteable like feeding times, leads coming out for walks or people coming to visit. Avoid Over fussing the pup or giving her loads of attention at this stage too. As said try to keep things as matter of fact and normal and don't make a big thing out of anything that may make him feel that he may need to compete or feel his nose is being put out of joint. If you supervise and gently put boundaries in place as to what is acceptable and what isn't and establish routines then should help too.

Crate training her by introducing one properly and training her to be relaxed and happy in one can sometimes be a great help for when you cant supervise, it also still allows them to be in the same space and be able to see each other, but at the same time also gives each their own space and security by having their own areas without you having to worry, as he sleeps and is happy in one anyway, you just need to train her to use one. If he can slip the bar and open the crate door, then a good way of ensuring they don't is to use an old lead clip or two to secure the crate door so they cant open it.


----------

